# Werewolf in colour



## Morning Star (Jan 18, 2005)

Thought I would share it, would love to hear your thoughts.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/Phobos-Deimos/wolfinal.jpg


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice. 

 How long did it take?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 18, 2005)

He looks vicious!  Like the glow in the left eye. However, he looks a bit hunchbacked - maybe the angle of the shoulders is a bit too exagerated?


----------



## Morning Star (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh he is meant to be hunched over, the neck is longer than a normal persons...his body is a mixture between a human posture and a stooped wolf hybrid. Thanks for the comments, I started it yesterday, worked on it between quotes and finished it right before I posted it here.


----------



## erickad71 (Jan 18, 2005)

Very spooky with the glowing eye, MS. Nice job.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Jan 18, 2005)

That's gorgeous. Nice job.


----------



## Neon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks awesome.  I guess my only critique is to make the shape of the glowing eye the same as the other one.  The glowing eye just seems out of place since it's too circular instead of more "almond" shaped.  But otherwise great work!  Is this a computer done piece or one you drew by hand?


----------



## Morning Star (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks, it was a pencil drawing that I scanned and coloured.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 19, 2005)

The glowing eye is part of the shadow, and is more a phenomenon of light than shape, i've seen the same thing in my cats eyes when the light hits them in a certain way. I like him MS, enought to visit some of my more entertaining nightmares


----------



## Morning Star (Jan 19, 2005)

You hit the nail on the head Ivy, just was not sure how to bring it across. The image I had in my head were cats eyes at night, or hyenas caught in a jeeps light. Just was not sure how to explain it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 19, 2005)

you've manage to keep the human while remaining true to the animal. not easy to do, and usualy failed in imaginative art.its grand, and i know what you mean.


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 20, 2005)

Freakish goodness. The blurriness at points heightens it.


----------



## Morning Star (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm really glad you like it mate.


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 15, 2005)

Morning Star that is awesome!  I love werewolves and I love that picture!  Great job!


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree its brilliant well done!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 14, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> I agree its brilliant well done!



Odd - I get a "page not found" and redirects.


----------



## Maggie (Jul 14, 2005)

The link wont work for me and I really want to see the Werewolf.  Ohh well never mind Im sure its great, from the descriptions it sounds brilliant


----------

